# Granja avicola automatizada



## ivanzarpy (Abr 27, 2009)

soy un estudiante de electronica y necesito ayuda para un proyecto... somos un grupo de alumnos... 
espero cualquier ayuda gracias...


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola, que Proyecto quieren hacer? 

De ahi te puedo aconsejar que proyecto pueden hacer... 




Saludos..


----------



## ivanzarpy (Abr 27, 2009)

hola...! la idea es una granja avicola... que contemple.... alimentacion, calor, frio y demas cuidados 
para los pollitos... tenemos ideas... y tb problemitas... el tema es que no podemos usar pics aun.... 
solo circuitos integrados...


----------



## yukardo (Abr 28, 2009)

Puedes usar PLC?


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 28, 2009)

hola, puedes proporcionar toda la información para poder ayudarte, dices que solo circuitos integrados puedes empezar por realizarlo por mapas  de karnaugh.


----------



## ivanzarpy (Abr 28, 2009)

holaaa... y la verdad no puedo usar ni pics ni plc... la idea es contemplar en la granja... alimentacion, calefaccion, ventilacion, el tema de la humedad en el suelo tambien... y eso basicamente... mostrar en un display a un operario cuando ya no haya suministro y cosas asi... gracias por responder...


----------



## yukardo (Abr 28, 2009)

Seria bueno que colocaras los objetivos especificos que quieres lograr con el proyecto para asi sea mas facil proporcionart ayuda.


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 28, 2009)

te anexo 2 ejemplos con compuertas logicas not, and or espero te sean de utilidad.


----------



## Alanus III (May 24, 2009)

Voy terminando el proyecto de granja avicola automatizada, solo que use dsPIC.


----------



## Alanus III (Jun 9, 2009)

Aqui esta la pagina del video "Sistema Automatizado de Granja Avicola"

YouTube - SISAVI


----------



## luis ruiz (Jun 10, 2009)

no era necesario usar pic la idea de utilizar las compuertas logicas es para que el alumno desarrolle 
su capacidad de pensamiento logico  para luego entrar en el mundo de la programacion  saludos


----------



## eddy70 (Jun 11, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo con luis, hay que entender lo basico de compuertas para despues seguir con pic etc.  pero te felicito esta muy bien tu proyecto saludos.


----------



## ivanzarpy (Jun 14, 2009)

nosotros tambien estamos terminando el proyecto de granja avicola.... contemplando todo lo necesario para el cuidado de los animales... pero utilizando solo logica digital... en breve levanto el video... saludos...


----------



## porvenir (Ago 13, 2012)

hola ivanzarpy, con respecto a tu mensj, pusiste que en breve alzarias el video, no me prodrias ayudar en este tema, ya que me gustaria hacer algo igual... te lo agradecería mucho...


----------

